# Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?



## gerätenarr (16. Januar 2005)

*Spro Melissa oder Red Arc?*

Hallo,das Aussehen ist nicht das Wichtigste obwohl die Red Arg toll aussieht.
Eine frage an die, die beide Rollen kennen?
Welche der beiden ist besser??


----------



## Chris76 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

|wavey: Hi, für was willst du sie denn einsetzen?
ich würde zur Redarc greifen.Habe sie letztens getestet.Sie läuft super und scheint sehr stabil zu sein.:m Ich werde sie mir auf jeden Fall zulegen.
Gruß


----------



## gerätenarr (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Zum Spinnfischen,die Red Arc ist auch billiger wie die Melissa!!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Spinnfischen:   Red Arc !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerätenarr (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> Spinnfischen: Red Arc !!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wenn Du sie für Brandungsangel nimmst habe ich nichts dagegen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hab letztens ein paar Angel-Gays mit der Rolle gesehen.
Technik sieht recht stabil aus, aber die Farbe ist eher auf's weibliche Klientel abgestimmt.


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Ich favorisiere die Melissa -> die ist baugleich mit der Daiwa Caprocorn und diese ist das (bzw. ein) Flagschiff der Daiwa Spinnrollen.

Musst natürlich ausloten, in welcher größe du die haben möchtest. Ich hole mir dann immer lieber das Original -> die Daiwa Capricorn 2500CA -> machtig goil das teil.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man innerhalb eines Konzerns den Preis als Qualitätsindikator heranziehen kann. Somit sollte die Melissa auch aus diesem Aspekt her "besser" sein.


----------



## darth carper (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

@Mac Gill
Ich glaube nicht, daß die Melissa mit der Capricorn baugleich ist, sondern mit der Daiwa Laguna.
Im Normalfall kann man den Preis als indikator heranziehen. In diesem Fall glaubei ch das aber nicht. Die Melissa ist eine Daiwa Rolle und die sind schon immer etwas teurer gewesen. Die Red Arc kommt von einer anderen Firma (Ryobi?) und ich glaube daher, daß hier der Einkaufspreis von Spro den Ladenpreis bestimmt, unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Qualität.

Die Red Arc macht auf mich einen soliden Eindruck.
Die Optik ist sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig, hebt sich andererseits von dem Rolleneinheitsbrei auf dem Markt ab.
Ich tendiere daher zur Red Arc (wobei auch die Blue Arc eine gute Rolle, welche definitiv von Ryobi kommt, ist).


----------



## BigEarn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letztens ein paar *Angel-Gays* mit der Rolle gesehen.
> Technik sieht recht stabil aus, aber die Farbe ist eher auf's weibliche Klientel abgestimmt.


 
Angel-Schwuchteln? |kopfkrat |supergri  Woran hastn das erkannt? Hast doch wohl nicht deren Rute in die Hand genommen? |supergri


----------



## gerätenarr (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hi #h und Danke!

Ich habe heute den neuen Katalog von Gerlinger bekommen, da sind die beiden Rollen drin. 
@darth carper hat glaube Recht, nun fällt es aber einem schwer zwischen *Daiwa* und *Ryobi* zu wählen. Die rote Farbe muß nicht unbedingt "weiblich" sein, wenn mann einen roten *Ferrari* denkt. Ich brauche die Größte davon, und ich glaube ich entscheide mich für Red Arc. |wavey:


----------



## köhler (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

die fisch ich auch, bin sehr zufrieden - scheiss was auf die schwule farbe :k


----------



## Qualitynine (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hallo Leute,
stehe vor der gleichen Frage.

Gibt es hier mittlerweile was neues?

Wo bekommt man die Rollen zu welchem Kurs?

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Mal so anbei: soll auch weibliche Angler geben und die fahren auf die rote Farbe ziemlich ab  :l . 
Soll ja auch Angler geben die lehnen jeden Plastik-Disco-Glitter an einer Rolle ab und wollen rein-schwarz  :q

Was mich viel mehr interessieren tät ist eine Innenansicht oder Teileskizze der Spro Red/Blue Arc Rollen, denn noch ist offen wie stabil die Rücklaufsperre ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Jep, 
bin auch noch am überlegen, hab mir gerade die blue fürs leichte Spinnen geholt. die 920er ist echt toll das Gerät. Nur wie siehts denn bei der red mit dem Kurbelgriff aus???? wie liegt der in der Hand????wie isses im Winter das ist doch ein Metallgriff oder????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hier auch nochmal die Übersicht von Spro.
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Ob der Metallgriff ein kalter oder ein wärmeleitreduzierter (~Topfgriffe) ist wird man rauskriegen, vielleicht kann einer der schon-länger Nutzer was dazu sagen  #h Bei mir wird der im Negativfall halt umgebaut, immerhin kann man ja auch leicht was drüberziehen!  :q

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe, entspricht die 7000 der Ryobi Applaus und die 9000 der Ryobi Zauber (war Penn-Ryobi Vertrieb, oder schon wieder anderer?) und die 8000 und 10000 sind abgeleitete Modelle der 9000, mit 7000-Verlegegetriebe bei der 8000. Wer mehr weiß soll man noch was zu sagen. 
Wenn 7000 und 8000 mit einem langsamen Tellerradverlegegetriebe (S/G, Bild-1) praktisch dieselben Ergebnise wie die anderem mit Wormshaft (W/S, Bild-2) erreichen sollten, wäre das natürlich die günstigere und robustere Lösung. Aber wer hat denn schon alle 4 Typen im Vergleich?   

Lieferbarkeit der Rollen ist nun gerade bescheiden, muß man mal vorbestellen und warten  :g |schlaf:


----------



## PetriHelix (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Moin,

ich habe eine Daiwa Capricorn als 1500er (soll ja baugleich mit der Melissa sein => habe beide in der Hand gehabt und konnte optisch und vom Laufverhalten her keinen Unterschied fest stellen => da ich aber günstig an die Capri gekommen bin habe ich die genommen) und eine Red Arc in 1500er Größe. 

Muss sagen das ich mit beiden! Rollen sehr zufrieden bin. Die Bremseinstellung bei der Capricorn ist etwas genauer als bei der Red Arc, aber das merkt man kaum. Von der Verarbeitung her finde ich beide Rollen TOP!

Ach ja... und zum Metallgriff: Bei der Red Arc ist so ein Gummiüberzug mit dabei. Sieht dann nur nicht mehr so "toll" aus.


----------



## gerätenarr (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

*Made in Japan*, beide sind Super!!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hallo,
hatte gestern das Glück noch die Red zu meiner Blue zu bekommen, absolut Top in Verarbeitung und auch bei der "Arbeit", ja ist so ein "Pariser" für den Kurbelknubbel dabei, falls es im Winter kalt wird 
also mein Vergleich zur Tica Libra ich find die Arcs genauso gut. Mit der Taurus kann ichs noch nicht vergleichen, dauert noch etwas bis ich die ´bekomme. Hab die Blue 9200 für 84 € und die Red 10400 für 88€ bekommen. Also wie gesagt, ne super Rolle, nichts wackelt die Schnurverlegung Cormoran Zoom 7 12er ist ebenfalls top. Ansonsten ne kleine Rolle (Gewicht) hab bisher nur mit kleinen Köern gefischt. Bin mal gespannt was sie bei 15er Gufis mit 20er-30er Köpfen im Rhein macht


----------



## ossis angelladen (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

mono oder dynema? die verlegung der red arc ist meines erachtens deutlich besser, weswegen ich sie für dynema vorziehen würde. 
bei monofil hat vor allem die 4000 melissa den vorteil des größeren spulenumfanges, die schnur liegt nicht so eng gekringelt (bei kringelschnur). solltest du 50m 25/28 verloren haben, stört dich der verlußt weniger als bspw. bei der 1040.
mit beiden rollen machst du keinen fehler, da beide korrosionsbeständig sind.
ob capricorn, laguna oder sonstwie sollte hier nicht das thema sein.
anhand des preises kann man ohnehin keine ähnlichkeit ableiten.
ein vertreiber hat eine andere kalkulation evtl. auch kosten als der andere.


----------



## Yupii (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

ist die Red Arc auch zum Pilken mit Geflochtener in der Ostsee zu gebrauchen oder wäre da die Rock Tuff-Body W/S 9000 die bessere Alternative wegen der Schnurverlegung und dem Salzwasser?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen (ohne die selber ausprobiert zu haben), daß die BlueArc 7000 und 8000 ohne Wormshaft (W/S) für Pilken und Einzug unter Last die geeigneteren robusteren Teile sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

@Yupii
^ Also die 8300/8400 ist definitiv für schwereres Angeln zu empfehlen!  :g


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

also ich hab die Redarc und konnte sie auf Horni und in Irland aufs härteste testen sie hat mehrere vollbäder genommen ist mit unzähligen Hornis und einem 1,12 Hecht zurechtgekommen und sie läuft noch wie am ersten Tag!!! Ich kann sie nur jedem weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Qualitynine (28. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hallo zusammen,
stehe vor der gleichen Frage...

Ich habe die Spro bluearc9040 - einfach suuper.

Jetzt habe ich mir als Rute die Sänger Damokles 3meter -80g Wg geholt und brauche eine neue Rolle zum schweren Spinnfische. Schnur kommt nur geflochtene in Frage - 0.17 aufwärts.

Jetzt die Frage, kaufe ich nochmal eine red/ blue- arc oder lieber mal was anderes (Melissa oder Ryobi Zauber oder xxx). Desweiteren geht bei der Melissa glaube ich ein bisschen mehr Schnur darauf?
Preis sollte nicht mehr als +/-100€ sein!
Oder überwiegen doch die Vorteile der blue/red arc - zumal ich dann 4 Ersatz Spulen hätte????

Danke für eure Meinung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				Qualitynine schrieb:
			
		

> Oder überwiegen doch die Vorteile der blue/red arc - zumal ich dann 4 Ersatz Spulen hätte????


Na klar!  #6  :m


----------



## kiepenangler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

moin moin!

kann mir jemand sagen ob die melissa 4000 was zum pilken auf der ostsee taugt? wollt sie mir evtl. als zweitrolle zu meiner technium holen.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Yupii (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

wie wär`s mit der Spro Tuff Body Rock, der speziellen Pilkrolle?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> was zum pilken auf der ostsee taugt?


Kann nur immer wiederholen, wenn es um heavy duty mit schwereren Sachen an der Rolle geht: Hol dir ne 4000 oder 5000er Spro 7/8er BlueArc oder das Urmodell Ryobi Applause mit der S/G Verlegung, die stecken Einholen unter Last besser weg!  #6  Das Schnurlaufröllchen wird auch nicht brechen und dazu sind die noch günstig zu haben!


----------



## kiepenangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur immer wiederholen, wenn es um heavy duty mit schwereren Sachen an der Rolle geht: Hol dir ne 4000 oder 5000er Spro 7/8er BlueArc oder das Urmodell Ryobi Applause mit der S/G Verlegung, die stecken Einholen unter Last besser weg! #6 Das Schnurlaufröllchen wird auch nicht brechen und dazu sind die noch günstig zu haben!


 
moin!

wollte eigentlich was in der größe wie die 5000er technium, deswegen dachte ich an die. die capricorn is ja auch gut zum pilken, in der selben größe wie die melissa, oder?


----------



## kiepenangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

von der blue arc würde von der größe her ja nur die *SPRO BlueArc Tuff-Body 7500 S/G* in frage kommen . die ist mir aber mit 575gr etwas zu schwer. oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

5000er Technium und TwinPower sind wie die 4000er, nur mehr Spulenschnurfassung.
Die Ryobi Applause mit ~570g (bzw. die Spro BlueArc 7500/7550) sind eine ganze Nr. dicker und entsprechen eher den Shimano 6000/8000er Modellen. Eine interessante Sache für alle, die auf große Sachen rauswollen und vielleicht keine Multi einsetzen wollen. #h

Hier nochmal der neue Link der Spro R/B Arcs mit den Großen ganz unten:
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149


----------



## kiepenangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> 5000er Technium und TwinPower sind wie die 4000er, nur mehr Spulenschnurfassung.
> Die Ryobi Applause mit ~570g (bzw. die Spro BlueArc 7500/7550) sind eine ganze Nr. dicker und entsprechen eher den Shimano 6000/8000er Modellen. Eine interessante Sache für alle, die auf große Sachen rauswollen und vielleicht keine Multi einsetzen wollen. #h
> 
> Hier nochmal der neue Link der Spro R/B Arcs mit den Großen ganz unten:
> http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149


 
ja bloß 570g is mir zum pilken etwas schwer. deswegen dachte ich ja an die melissa, die ja mit 400g ungefähr der technium entspricht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

(ups, multi-edit-posts   )

Die x400er Spros sind aber mit ~320g ziemlich schön leicht und groß genug als mittlere Spinnrolle. Wer geflochtene fischt braucht sowieso keine größere Rolle auf "normale" Fische. Selbst meine 8300 mit ca. 150m 0,28er Supertouch drauf hat dicke genug. Wels und Heilbutt will ich damit doch nicht angeln!  :g


----------



## kiepenangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> (ups, multi-edit-posts  )
> 
> Die x400er Spros sind aber mit ~320g ziemlich schön leicht und groß genug als mittlere Spinnrolle. Wer geflochtene fischt braucht sowieso keine größere Rolle auf "normale" Fische. Selbst meine 8300 mit ca. 150m 0,28er Supertouch drauf hat dicke genug. Wels und Heilbutt will ich damit doch nicht angeln! :g


 
wollte sie doch zum pilken haben! und da is die 8300 wohl n bischen zu klein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Du mußt dich mal entscheiden, was für ein Pilken? !!  :m 

Für das leichte Ostseepilken werden Rollen in der realtiv kleinen Größe 3000/4000 von vielen erfolgreich eingesetzt, gibt nen Haufen Threads hier im Board dazu!  :g 
Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach die 7400 oder 8400 ideal. Alternativ gibts auch ne  schöne Balzer Metallica. 
Alle Voll-Alu-Rollen und erstaunlich leicht und stabil. :l Shimano u.a. mit ihren Hybrid-Alu/Plastik Rollen  ;+ gefallen mir da nur als 2.Wahl. 

Für das klassische schwere Pilken in großen Tiefen mit 200/300g Dingern usw.
braucht man eine fettere Rolle, da passen Stationär die 6000/8000er, dicke Penn Slammer und eben auch die Spro 7500.


----------



## kiepenangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt dich mal entscheiden, was für ein Pilken? !! :m
> 
> Für das leichte Ostseepilken werden Rollen in der kleinen Größe von vielen erfolgreich eingesetzt, gibt nen Haufen Threads hier im Board dazu! :g
> 
> ...


 
brauche sie zum leichteren pilken bzw. jiggen auf der ostsee. fische an pilkern eigentlich nie mehr als 90g und beim jiggen auch selten mehr als 125g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

@kiepenangler : Warte mal auf die Ostseefischer! die kommen heute abend wenn die Sonne untergegangen war und können Dir ex.praxi mehr dazu sagen.  #h


----------



## wim1955 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*



			
				Qualitynine schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> stehe vor der gleichen Frage.
> 
> Gibt es hier mittlerweile was neues?
> ...


:qIch habe mir Gestern bei Ebay für 89,euro eine 4000fd ersteigert.Must mal
   bei Ebay reinschauen sind noch welche im angebot!!!!!!!!!!!:g

Gruss Wim 1955
gebe dir mal die Art.Nr von Ebay 7184807675 für die Melisa4000Fd.Gebot liegt bei
79,99 euro.Angebot-Ende 2.10.06 um 16:58 viel Glück Wim


----------



## Qualitynine (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir Gestern beim Händler meines Vertrauens (kein Versand) die red 1040 geholt. 85€ ist denke ich ganz Fair.
kommt 20er fireline drauf zum schweren Spinnfischen.

Meine 9400 blue macht seit ein paar tagen ab und an so mahlende Geräusche. was soll ich tun? wo ölen wo fetten?

Gruß


----------



## swingtra (14. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

.. Die Red Arc ist es , nach ca 3 Jahren kann man das schon sagen, ein gute Klassiker
(wie einst die alten DAMs) .


----------



## gerätenarr (24. April 2008)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Ich habe heute die *Melissa 4000* für *40€* .. *neu* im Angelladen bekommen!

Dieses Thema habe ich einmal vor 3 Jahren angeschniten.

Es ist Wahnsinn wie die Preise nach unten gegangen sind !?!? #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Ui!!! Kannst du mir bitte mal die Adresse von dem Angelladen geben?
Gern per PN...


----------



## Khaane (24. April 2008)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Ist doch völlig normal, gabs bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen schon vor Monaten. 

Soweit ich weiß ist die Melissa baugleich mit der Daiwa Laguna und bei der Daiwa handelt es sich ja um ein älteres Modell....nichtsdestotrotz eine sehr schöne Rolle.


----------



## feederjoke (11. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Melisa oder Red Arc?*

Hi
Ist die Red Arc ,Blue Arc und Black Arc nicht so ziemlich das gleiche nur das die anders aussehen und die eine billiger als die andere ist. 
Oder gibt es da UNTERSCHIEDE wenn ja sagt mal .Und könnt ihr mir sagen welche ich gut zum Matchangeln benutzen kann weil ich brauch noch ne Rolle und ne Rute weil meine alte schon sehr alt ist und ich damit sehr viele Karpfen,Brassen,Schleien usw. gefangen habe hatte vor mir von BROWNING SYNTEC FORCE MATCH 3,90cm 12-20gr wg und als rolle RED ARC zu holen oder gibt es besser mein budget liegt bei 250,00€


----------

